# 27 new students



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

I would like to let everyone know that Im very excited! I hosted an open signup on the 27th of dec. and I had 27 new signups! Not to bad for one night huh? This works and I would suggest anyone to try it. People see the word signups and they think little league baseball signups and they flock in! Give it a shot, make sure you advertise a few weeks in advance and then go for it!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2008)

hey, that's great! Good luck!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

Thaanks arrni.


----------



## hkfuie (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing what has worked for you!  Congrats on the great turnout!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks HKF!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome!! congrats!! Thats encouraging!!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations! That's fantastic!


----------



## ShikataMMA (Jan 2, 2009)

how did you advertise the sign up?


----------



## Lynne (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome.  You are going to be very busy!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 2, 2009)

ShikataMMA said:


> how did you advertise the sign up?


Inserts in the newspaper about 2000, and handfuls of flyers to dance studios and schools! Also in big print on the front of my building.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My local newspaper does flyer inserts for about $51 per 1000 flyers, really cheap!


----------



## Rob Broad (Jan 2, 2009)

Great idea thank you for sharing.


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually had 16 more sign ups today! Up to 43 total. Really works, but your prices have to be low enough and you have to advertise!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats. Thats pretty amazing. Is this mostly kids signing up or adults?


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 2, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> Congrats. Thats pretty amazing. Is this mostly kids signing up or adults?


 
Almost exactly half and half. Ill tell you what seperate classes for children and adults,but still having a mixed/family class works wonders! Also adding a straight sport kickboxing class adds a whole new base of students! 16-22 year olds male and female that thinks karate is for kids,they love the kickboxing!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 2, 2009)

Good for you.  When are your classes?  Would you care if I drop by and visit sometime?


----------



## AMP-RYU (Jan 2, 2009)

matt.m said:


> Good for you. When are your classes? Would you care if I drop by and visit sometime?


 My classes are Monday-Friday 4pm-9pm, and Saturday 10am-1pm, I would love for you to stop by some time, I would really like that! I love talking with other martial artists!:asian:


----------

